# First Clapton coil



## Kaizer (12/4/15)

My first attempt at the Clapton Coil

24g core with 30g wrapped around it
5/4 wrap with a 2mm ID
worked out to 0.5ohms

Used the derringer as this is the only atty I have with big enough post holes.






The 30g wraps seem to space apart when wrapped around the 2mm ID. Is this normal, or did I not wrap it tightly enough when using the drill? (Dunno if this makes sense)

Still waiting for the Reo to get out of the ultrasonic so I haven't taken it for a test drive as yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DemonicBunnee (12/4/15)

My Claptons behaved the same, but was also my first attempt. Been enjoying them too much to redo and see if I can get it better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/15)

Looks great @Kaizer. What I remember from pictures of other such coils, the bit of spacing between the 30g wraps is very natural. 
Have you vaped on it yet? And?


----------



## Kaizer (15/4/15)

Thanks @Andre 

I didnt quite enjoy it on the Reo. The ramp up time was way too long. 

I then tried another which is working much better. A 29g twisted core with 0.4 flat ribbon around it - I think its called a "Flat Bastard Coil" (Sorry for the language). Much better flavour with lovely clouds. Ramps up nice and quick as well. I think I will stick with this one for a while. I will take some pics tonight....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (15/4/15)

@Kaizer Where did you get the flat from? I've seen one or two local guys who stock it, but it's rather pricey...


----------



## Kaizer (15/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> @Kaizer Where did you get the flat from? I've seen one or two local guys who stock it, but it's rather pricey...



Oh man, I really cant remember the vendor. I know its on one of those small spools where the wire unwinds easily if you don't hold it properly (hate that). Think it may have been vape king. I know I bought some 0.5 ribbon from Vapeclub that wasnt too expensive - R30 for 2 metres I think.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (16/4/15)

Kaizer said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> I didnt quite enjoy it on the Reo. The ramp up time was way too long.
> 
> I then tried another which is working much better. A 29g twisted core with 0.4 flat ribbon around it - I think its called a "Flat Bastard Coil" (Sorry for the language). Much better flavour with lovely clouds. Ramps up nice and quick as well. I think I will stick with this one for a while. I will take some pics tonight....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

